# Drew my little buddy; Maverick



## MaverickMom (Oct 10, 2020)

Hi everyone! Never mentioned this before but I'm a digital illustrative artist working towards a career in character art/concept work! Thought I'd test myself in animal illustrations by drawing my 'lil guy! Let me know what you think!! (Used the watermark from my Instagram, @/tulullypone) 










For reference, this is what he looks like!~


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

MaverickMom said:


> Hi everyone! Never mentioned this before but I'm a digital illustrative artist working towards a career in character art/concept work! Thought I'd test myself in animal illustrations by drawing my 'lil guy! Let me know what you think!! (Used the watermark from my Instagram, @/tulullypone)
> 
> View attachment 1027492
> 
> ...


you have amazing art skills so good there's almost no difference


----------



## SkyCloud (Oct 31, 2020)

As an artist, I can tell you your artwork is amazing! He just looks some awesome and cute!


----------



## Aries&Gucci (Jan 6, 2021)

it's almost unreal


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Wow you're so good at art!


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

that looks so good!!!!


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

why isn't there a "love" option? This is beautiful work!!


----------



## Kaiser (Mar 18, 2021)

This is so gorgeous! So happy so see other digital artists here!
I'd love to see more betta art on this forum ^_^


----------



## Katlyn Josephine (Feb 3, 2015)

awesome work of art!


----------



## SayWut (Aug 25, 2021)

MaverickMom said:


> Hi everyone! Never mentioned this before but I'm a digital illustrative artist working towards a career in character art/concept work! Thought I'd test myself in animal illustrations by drawing my 'lil guy! Let me know what you think!! (Used the watermark from my Instagram, @/tulullypone)
> 
> View attachment 1027492
> 
> ...


Cute! I love it!


----------

